# Falcons 2016. What are you tired of



## drhunter1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm tired of having arguably the best offensive player in the NFL an never taking shots down field. A timid brand of football that drives me nuts!


----------



## Horns (Sep 18, 2016)

No QB. Ryan plain sucks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Horns said:


> No QB. Ryan plain sucks


True but the Falcons were stupid enough 2 years ago to give him a 100 million contract with extension. He's awful but he's so expensive to get rid of, they'll take their lumps at least for this and maybe the next season.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 18, 2016)

No pass rush drives me crazy........ Beasley so far has been a waste of a pick IMO. Inability to score td's in the red zone, etc.....etc......


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2016)

Just tired of the Falcons period....


----------



## Horns (Sep 18, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> No pass rush drives me crazy........ Beasley so far has been a waste of a pick IMO. Inability to score td's in the red zone, etc.....etc......



Indeed


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Stupid penalties that keep drives alive.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Been tired of them since 1966.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Since Norm Van Brocklyn chased the FG kicker off the field after he kicked the holder in the but.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

My other highlight from way back then was the brawl that broke out in the Falcon huddle.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 18, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> No pass rush drives me crazy........ Beasley so far has been a waste of a pick IMO. Inability to score td's in the red zone, etc.....etc......



Yup - no pass rush in particular.


----------



## GA native (Sep 18, 2016)

tcward said:


> Just tired of the Falcons period....



... and the rest of those millionaire crybabies. 

I'm sick of Roger Goodell letting the libs ruin the game. And this BLM grandstanding. It ticks me off that the Cowboys aren't allowed to put stickers on their helmets honoring the five Dallas cops killed by the BLM.

I said I was going to boycott the NFL. But then I realized that I already do.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2016)

NFL is History to me. I have not watched one second of pro ball this year. Just a bunch of overpaid ungrateful idiots.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> NFL is History to me. I have not watched one second of pro ball this year. Just a bunch of overpaid ungrateful idiots.



This


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2016)

"What are you tired of"



Falcons football!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2016)

Falcons & Matt Ryan had above avg. better than usual game & win today while good seeing Julio getting a 48-yard & Hooper getting a 44-yard passing gains. 

Tired of all the injuries, especially WR Jones.


----------



## srb (Sep 18, 2016)

*This....*



Horns said:


> No QB. Ryan plain sucks



Mattyslice::::


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2016)

Well I WAS tired of hearing Emu rant on and on about the Raiders. I guess after today we no longer have to hear it....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 18, 2016)

I was tired when they didn't pick gurley. Rookie of the yr last yr.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 19, 2016)

I forgot the to watch the falcons two weeks in a row. Good for me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 19, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> No pass rush drives me crazy........ Beasley so far has been a waste of a pick IMO. Inability to score td's in the red zone, etc.....etc......



I think Beasley actually had a tackle this week. Don't know if it was on purpose,  or not. What another waste of a draft pick.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

Thomas Dimitroff. That is all......


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 19, 2016)

Everything!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> No QB. Ryan plain sucks





rhbama3 said:


> True but the Falcons were stupid enough 2 years ago to give him a 100 million contract with extension. He's awful but he's so expensive to get rid of, they'll take their lumps at least for this and maybe the next season.





srb said:


> Mattyslice::::



Ryan is 2nd in the league in passing yards and td's and 1st or 2nd in overall qb rating.

He ain't even close to the problem, and he ain't going anywhere anytime soon, it's extremely difficult to find a good qb in the NFL. Everybody can't be brees, Rodgers, Big Ben ect.

I'm sick of not throwing the ball up to Julio inside the 20, the undisciplined penalties drive me crazy. Shannahan is terrible and so is our non existent pass rush.

It'll be a miracle if we win 7-8 games this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm tired of these fans now loving all these people they were just tired of.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

I am tired of fans who have never shown any interest in the Flacons one way or the other, being experts on Falcon fans.


----------



## antharper (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm tired of these fans now loving all these people they were just tired of.



Amen , and go Falcons !!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of fans who have never shown any interest in the Flacons one way or the other, being experts on Falcon fans.



A guy can't express displeasure with their performance. That makes you da debil.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm tired of these fans now loving all these people they were just tired of.



Hey man. Quit being such an outsider.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2017)

Times have changed


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 23, 2017)

Between Trump and the Falcons I'm tired of all this WINNING...........


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2017)

The bama tags and flags have been changed to falcons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of fans who have never shown any interest in the Flacons one way or the other, being experts on Falcon fans.





You tell em Charlie.. I'm tired of all the FSU fans that are jumping on the Falcons bandwagon..


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 25, 2017)

I remember when we had Gen Bobby Lee as qb and all the teams going forward to present day. I am tired of being bad to mediocre and ready for Coach Bro to give the City a Ring. He is building a solid team through Brothership.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> It'll be a miracle if we win 7-8 games this year.



Gracious.....


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 25, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Gracious.....



Did you think they were going to progress this much?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 25, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Did you think they were going to progress this much?



Did not think Ryan would be this good from last year. Huge Improvement.

Also crazy that 13 different receivers have caught TD passes.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Did you think they were going to progress this much?



Definitely not this much; but better than last year's 8 - 8 record


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 27, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Definitely not this much; but better than last year's 8 - 8 record



I certainly thought 8-8 was where we were headed after losing the first game.


----------

